# Brand New 02A and 02J Transmissions Available from AP Tuning



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

AP Tuning has the following *brand new* transmissions available. Quantities are limited.

_*02A Transmissions*_
VR6 (MK3) Compatible Code(s): CCM 
Ring & Pinion: 3.38
Gear Ratios: 1 = 3.30; 2 = 2.12; 3 = 1.31; 4 = 1.03; 5 = 0.84


*02J Transmissions*
2.0L Compatible Code(s): DZQ, EMS, EKG, EKH, EBP, FBV, EGT, EZK
Ring & Pinion: 4.24
Gear Ratios: 1 = 3.30; 2 = 1.94; 3 = 1.31; 4 = 1.03; 5 = 0.84

1.8T Compatible Code(s): EGX, EGC, EGD, ELG, EBQ, FBW, EMT, EMR
Ring & Pinion: 3.94
Gear Ratios: 1 = 3.30; 2 = 2.12; 3 = 1.31; 4 = 1.03; 5 = 0.84

1.8T Compatible Code(s): EHA, EXE
Ring & Pinion: 3.65
Gear Ratios: 1 = 3.30; 2 = 1.94; 3 = 1.35; 4 = 1.03; 5 = 0.84
Price: $1395.00
TDI Compatible Code(s): DQY, EBJ, EGR, EGS, EUH
Ring & Pinion: 3.38
Gear Ratios: 1 = 3.78; 2 = 2.06; 3 = 1.31; 4 = 0.97; 5 = 0.74

VR6 (MK4) Compatible Code(s): DZC, EHC, EWW
Ring & Pinion: 3.38
Gear Ratios: 1 = 3.30; 2 = 1.94; 3 = 1.31; 4 = 1.03; 5 = 0.84

Please call if you have any questions or would like to order: *please email [email protected]*


----------



## SST (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Brand New 02A and 02J Transmissions Available from AP Tuning (APTuning)*

I am looking for the depth of the clutch release bearing from the motor mating surface on the bell housing of the transmission.
Can someone at your facility take a look at one of the VR6 02J units and post it here?


----------



## 84thmpr (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: Brand New 02A and 02J Transmissions Available from AP Tuning (APTuning)*

I am looking to run a 2.0 NA 16V any ideas on what might be a go ratio to go with?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Sorry this thread is simply for the listing of transmissions available for sale.
For technical questions or recommendations please email [email protected]
Thanks


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i think the gear ratios might be wrong for some...here's what i got...
1.8T trannys coded: EBQ, EMT, EGX, FBW:
_1st___2nd___3rd___4th___5th___R&P_
3.300-1.944-1.308-1.029-0.837-3.938
TDI trannys coded: DQY, EBJ, EGR:
_1st___2nd___3rd___4th___5th___R&P_
3.788-2.118-1.360-0.971-0.756-3.389
2.0 trannys coded: DZQ, EBP, EGT, EKG, EKH, EMS, EZK, FBV:
_1st___2nd___3rd___4th___5th___R&P_
3.778-2.118-1.360-1.029-0.837-4.235
VR6 trannys coded: DZC, EHC, EGF, EWW, FBY, FCF
_1st___2nd___3rd___4th___5th___R&P_
3.625-2.071-1.474-1.038-0.844-3.389


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

No the ratios are not wrong. They are European transmissions and are very close and may be exact on most ratios but not all. Thats why they are listed as compatible trans codes.
I personally think the ratios are better then most of the U.S. ones as they help even the rpm change between shifts on 1st-2nd.
And the VR6 trans especially is nice as it has the longer first similar to the early 02A boxes


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Transmissions are selling like hotcakes lol
Most of these prices are comparable to a used trans. from a salvage yard.


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (APTuning)*

I have a 2.0T FSI Audi TT DSG, want to swap for a manual, what would be compatible?
Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Serrari* »_I have a 2.0T FSI Audi TT DSG, want to swap for a manual, what would be compatible?
Thanks


These are all 02A/MK3 and 02J/MK4 5spd transmissions. Your best bet is going to be getting everything from a wrecked car, as you need everything that touches the trans(trans,clutch, axles,mount bracket, shifter stuff, etc, etc,)
If interested please call the shop and we can see if we can source the swap for you.
Thanks
Tom


----------



## vwdgood (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Brand New 02A and 02J Transmissions Available from AP Tuning (Blonde Imola Chick)*

care to elaborate? ive never heard anything bad about these guys and they've been around for a long time...


----------



## Blonde Imola Chick (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Brand New 02A and 02J Transmissions Available from AP Tuning (vwdgood)*

Alias name.


_Modified by Blonde Imola Chick at 10:30 AM 11-19-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Yea im not sure what thats all about as that user posted something in every thread of ours then it got deleted or removed?!?


----------



## ksgraphite (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (APTuning)*

What's the arranty on these new ones???
Might want one for 97 2.0


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Warranty is 1 yr. 
These are 02A-02J your 97 2.0 has an 020


----------



## andy6968 (Jan 14, 2010)

hi i have a 1999 new beetle 1.8 turbo manual 5spd
and i think that the tranny broke... what tranny should i buy or what other tranny can i use?
thank you


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*

replied


----------



## thank god for vw's (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (APTuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *APTuning* »_Warranty is 1 yr. 
These are 02A-02J your 97 2.0 has an 020


isn't it posible to swap out the 020 for either of theses? of course i would need to swap out the entire shifter and linkage to the cable set up.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (thank god for vw's)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thank god for vw’s* »_

isn't it posible to swap out the 020 for either of theses? of course i would need to swap out the entire shifter and linkage to the cable set up.

yes it def it but
you would also need clutch, flywheel, mount brackets, shifter box, clutch hydraulics, started, axles i think thats it


----------



## paranoiattack (Sep 8, 2009)

I have a 2002 2.0L Jetta with a hole in the bellhousing. How can I tell my transmission code?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *paranoiattack* »_I have a 2002 2.0L Jetta with a hole in the bellhousing. How can I tell my transmission code?


Code can be found on the trans itself next to the shift assembly or on the production tag in the trunk next to the spare tire well


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

soory to sidetrack do you guys sell 02M transmissions with gears and all? 

If yes..how much?


----------



## RED BULL (Jan 24, 2003)

*mk4 o2j vr tranny*

just wondering still aval and how much with a peloquin installed ?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

RED BULL said:


> just wondering still aval and how much with a peloquin installed ?


Which are you looking for?


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

any chance you guys have O2j Parts


i need the shift tower housing. Part # 02J 301 232 A.

i really really really need one asap


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Should have Ill check and let you know. 

Please send an email to [email protected] to follow up as I dont get on here as often as I would like

thanks
Tom


----------



## patfheffernan (Aug 27, 2010)

*02J New Transmission*

I need a manual transmission code EHA for a 2003 VW Jetta GLS 1.8L gas engine. Is the one listed on your thread for $1295.00 available and if so who mnufactures it and is it OME? Would there have to be anymodifications for installation or is it a complete drop-in? What is the warranty? Thank you very much for your assistance.

Sincerely,
Pat Heffernan


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

patfheffernan said:


> I need a manual transmission code EHA for a 2003 VW Jetta GLS 1.8L gas engine. Is the one listed on your thread for $1295.00 available and if so who mnufactures it and is it OME? Would there have to be anymodifications for installation or is it a complete drop-in? What is the warranty? Thank you very much for your assistance.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Pat Heffernan


This was responded to via your email prior to this post?


----------



## cjon3s (May 4, 2010)

I have a 2001 2.0 Jetta with an auto in it looking to do a manual swap. What would I be looking at in here?

Thanks


----------



## zedt3 (Nov 8, 2009)

cjon3s said:


> I have a 2001 2.0 Jetta with an auto in it looking to do a manual swap. What would I be looking at in here?
> 
> Thanks



I'd like to know as well thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

zedt3 said:


> I'd like to know as well thanks.



Please private message or email about that kind of info this thread is a for sale thread for new parts

Thanks
tom


----------



## R-GTI20 (Jan 25, 2007)

EHA code shipped to Greenland NH?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

R-GTI20 said:


> EHA code shipped to Greenland NH?



Shipping would be about $200


----------



## helmy (Feb 8, 2009)

My car is MK4 Golf 2.0 APK with Auto Box. what 02j trans. could be compatible with it?
Thanks in advance:screwy:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

helmy said:


> My car is MK4 Golf 2.0 APK with Auto Box. what 02j trans. could be compatible with it?
> Thanks in advance:screwy:


02J Transmissions

2.0L Compatible Code(s): DZQ, EMS, EKG, EKH, EBP, FBV, EGT, EZK
Ring & Pinion: 4.24
Gear Ratios: 1 = 3.30; 2 = 1.94; 3 = 1.31; 4 = 1.03; 5 = 0.84
Price: $1275.00


----------



## black wolfsburg 99 (May 7, 2005)

Do you still have any of these in stock? How much for shipping to 92408 in a California business area? Any credit for a fully working one that grinds into 2nd sometimes? I have a 2003 Jetta 1.8t.

1.8T Compatible Code(s): EGX, EGC, EGD, ELG, EBQ, FBW, EMT, EMR
Ring & Pinion: 3.94
Gear Ratios: 1 = 3.30; 2 = 2.12; 3 = 1.31; 4 = 1.03; 5 = 0.84
Price: $1295.00


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

black wolfsburg 99 said:


> Do you still have any of these in stock? How much for shipping to 92408 in a California business area? Any credit for a fully working one that grinds into 2nd sometimes? I have a 2003 Jetta 1.8t.
> 
> 1.8T Compatible Code(s): EGX, EGC, EGD, ELG, EBQ, FBW, EMT, EMR
> Ring & Pinion: 3.94
> ...


Yes I should have those left. Shipping would be about $200

I can give core value of $100-$250


----------



## gbisus13 (Aug 16, 2005)

I just blew 3rd gear out of my trans (Haenszel's old one). If I send it to you can you swap the peloquin from the old to the new one? And would the old housing be worth a core refund? Also is there any truth that VR6 gears are wider (thus more sturdy)?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

gbisus13 said:


> I just blew 3rd gear out of my trans (Haenszel's old one). If I send it to you can you swap the peloquin from the old to the new one? And would the old housing be worth a core refund? Also is there any truth that VR6 gears are wider (thus more sturdy)?


We can do pretty much anything you want between the 2 trans, but this would be much better discussed via email then here. 

please email me at [email protected]


----------



## BshmstrVRt (Feb 19, 2011)

How much would an 02a with my peloquin installed?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

BshmstrVRt said:


> How much would an 02a with my peloquin installed?


You would be looking at about $2900 for new 02A with peloquin installed.


----------



## Wil Penney (May 22, 2011)

*Looking for a used 02j*

Looking for a used 02j. From a 1.8 t In the Vancouver BC area. Any out there for sale??


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Wil Penney said:


> Looking for a used 02j. From a 1.8 t In the Vancouver BC area. Any out there for sale??


We have them refurbished for $950 plus core. 

If you are looking for local, your best bet would be to post locally.


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

Free bump and im very happy to see my tranny around if I ever need one /knocks on wood. I wish I had the money to put a six speed in but eh, this is much cheaper 

Also, in the future if I ever wanted a new tranny my buddy told me to get the tdi 5th gear. I have a 2001 1.8t (AWD Engine code) not sure tranny code?. What would be the benefits of that (tdi 5th gear)? Would it rev lower than 3.5k at 80mph? Also how much would that cost?

Last question, the 2.?k for the pelo is that a new pel or his moved over?

V/r
Hedgehodge


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Hedgehodge said:


> Free bump and im very happy to see my tranny around if I ever need one /knocks on wood. I wish I had the money to put a six speed in but eh, this is much cheaper
> 
> Also, in the future if I ever wanted a new tranny my buddy told me to get the tdi 5th gear. I have a 2001 1.8t (AWD Engine code) not sure tranny code?. What would be the benefits of that (tdi 5th gear)? Would it rev lower than 3.5k at 80mph? Also how much would that cost?
> 
> ...


The tdi gear would offer lower cruising RPM and higher top speed if needed.

The price quote was with a peloquin I believe. If you are looking for a price on something specific please message or email


----------



## edisonr (Oct 24, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> *02J Transmissions*
> 2.0L Compatible Code(s): DZQ, EMS, EKG, EKH, EBP, FBV, EGT, EZK
> Ring & Pinion: 4.24
> Gear Ratios: 1 = 3.30; 2 = 1.94; 3 = 1.31; 4 = 1.03; 5 = 0.84
> Price: $1275.00


What ring gear do they come with: the old 114mm or the new 113mm?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

edisonr said:


> What ring gear do they come with: the old 114mm or the new 113mm?


Def. old style


----------



## Den9696 (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm looking for a transmission for a 01 jetta glx vr6. Any rebuilds? EHC Code


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Den9696 said:


> I'm looking for a transmission for a 01 jetta glx vr6. Any rebuilds? EHC Code


 Yep I should have that ready to go. $950 plus core


----------



## ohzee249 (Apr 28, 2002)

*Difference in 5 spd transmisions*

What 5 spd transmissions will bolt up to the 2 liter engines? Is the only difference the gear ratios or will it physically just not bolt up? I have a '96 Jetta that needs a new tranny and was wodering.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

ohzee249 said:


> What 5 spd transmissions will bolt up to the 2 liter engines? Is the only difference the gear ratios or will it physically just not bolt up? I have a '96 Jetta that needs a new tranny and was wodering.


Any 4cyl trans will physically bolt up but this isnt just as a replacement. 

For that vehicle it would require changing everything that touches the trans such as clutch, mounts, shifter components etc. 

This isn't an uncommon swap and fairly straight forward, I would check through this forum or the hybrid/swap forum as I imagine there is a DIY somewhere


----------



## mk3alltheway (Feb 10, 2011)

Can I have the price on..

3.94 02J with TDI 4th & 5th and a Peloquin installed?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

mk3alltheway said:


> Can I have the price on..
> 
> 3.94 02J with TDI 4th & 5th and a Peloquin installed?


Please email for custom builds like that

[email protected]


----------



## krafty-max (Aug 14, 2010)

i have 1.8t 02j with a EHA that lost first gear... how much for a new one, with my core and ca shipping? i didn't see EHA on your list?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

krafty-max said:


> i have 1.8t 02j with a EHA that lost first gear... how much for a new one, with my core and ca shipping? i didn't see EHA on your list?


1.8T Compatible Code(s): EHA, EXE
Ring & Pinion: 3.65
Gear Ratios: 1 = 3.30; 2 = 1.94; 3 = 1.35; 4 = 1.03; 5 = 0.84
Price: $1395.00

Shipping is about $200 no core charge


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

do you still have any of the : EHA, EXE Ring & Pinion: 3.65? if not whats the price on an EGX with a peliquin? no shipping. i will come pick it up.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

SLVR SLUG said:


> do you still have any of the : EHA, EXE Ring & Pinion: 3.65? if not whats the price on an EGX with a peliquin? no shipping. i will come pick it up.


 please send me an email to [email protected] as that will be easier to discus then going back and forth on vortex.


----------



## jmv9261989 (May 5, 2009)

i just blew my transmission on my 2003 GTI 1.8T 5-speed. whats your price on a rebuilt one to 10528 NY?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

jmv9261989 said:


> i just blew my transmission on my 2003 GTI 1.8T 5-speed. whats your price on a rebuilt one to 10528 NY?


 please email [email protected] or pm me and i can give you a run down of choices


----------



## vwoutlaw (Jun 1, 2011)

Are these still available as new?

1.8T Compatible Code(s): EHA, EXE
Ring & Pinion: 3.65
Gear Ratios: 1 = 3.30; 2 = 1.94; 3 = 1.35; 4 = 1.03; 5 = 0.84
Price: $1395.00


Based on previous request. I would gather it would still be about $200+ for shipping to 53402.

Thanks,
Outlaw


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

vwoutlaw said:


> Are these still available as new?
> 
> 1.8T Compatible Code(s): EHA, EXE
> Ring & Pinion: 3.65
> ...


Yep


----------



## bluewolf2001 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey, im in the market of getting a new tranny in a few months, is their anything i will have to tweek in the in ECU when switching trannys or is it simply just bolt up and go?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

bluewolf2001 said:


> Hey, im in the market of getting a new tranny in a few months, is their anything i will have to tweek in the in ECU when switching trannys or is it simply just bolt up and go?


Not sure I follow? The trans is just a mechanical link from engine to wheels theoretically. If you are just replacing existing the ecu has nothing to do with it. If you are doing and auto to manual swap thats a different story


----------



## munjaxm2 (Feb 10, 2007)

How much for 02m vr6 shipped to 72116


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

munjaxm2 said:


> How much for 02m vr6 shipped to 72116


 Just the trans or everything for a swap?


----------



## munjaxm2 (Feb 10, 2007)

Just the trans, but If you have the rest of the swap for vr6 mk4 jetta Legos can post the breakdown of the parts. I guess what I am saying i like to see the price individually so I know what I am paying for it rather than one price for all. Thank you


----------



## munjaxm2 (Feb 10, 2007)

Legos = you can 
Autocorrect fail


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

munjaxm2 said:


> Just the trans, but If you have the rest of the swap for vr6 mk4 jetta Legos can post the breakdown of the parts. I guess what I am saying i like to see the price individually so I know what I am paying for it rather than one price for all. Thank you


 Just the trans I would get $1500(assuming you have no core) 

The whole swap would be $2000 

Honestly not gonna break down the swap price piece by piece as it would be more then $2000. I could get $300+ right now for the axles alone but don't want to separate the swap unless the trans sells by itself first.


----------



## BMP_3918 (Jun 21, 2011)

I just PMed you about a new trans for my MK3 VR6.


----------



## ChinkyVdub (Jul 18, 2003)

Im interested in purchasing, however im not sure this will work with my car. I have a mk3 ABA 2.0 with the trans converted to use a "late model" corrado G60 trans. The gear box says 02A CCM. However the bellhousing part number(number by the throwout bearing) is 02A 301 107. Which I believe is a 4 cyclinder bell housing. 

Would I use the 02A Vr6? or 02J? Since the 02J is a 4 cylinder transmission. 
Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

ChinkyVdub said:


> Im interested in purchasing, however im not sure this will work with my car. I have a mk3 ABA 2.0 with the trans converted to use a "late model" corrado G60 trans. The gear box says 02A CCM. However the bellhousing part number(number by the throwout bearing) is 02A 301 107. Which I believe is a 4 cyclinder bell housing.
> 
> Would I use the 02A Vr6? or 02J? Since the 02J is a 4 cylinder transmission.
> Thanks.


Neither will be a direct replacement. 

Email me and ill see if I have any availability on 4cyl 02A


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Jeez 55mph at 3 grand for the 2.0l 02J! Is that normal for the Mk4s? I'm looking into an 02J for my Mk3 ABA. I have most of the conversion sorted out but that seems like a ridiculous ratio. 

EDIT: I did that with Mk1/2/3 standard tire circumference of ~72.5" :banghead: 

With thestock tire diameter of ~78", it's 62mph at 3 grand. Still a bit high. Guess that's an incentive to upgrade to the 1.8T trans


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

VDub2625 said:


> Jeez 55mph at 3 grand for the 2.0l 02J! Is that normal for the Mk4s? I'm looking into an 02J for my Mk3 ABA. I have most of the conversion sorted out but that seems like a ridiculous ratio.


 That is normal, but yes it sucks and is ridiculous. But its not the trans fault lol. 

Keep in mind you have an engine that prolly makes less then 100whp hauling around a MK4 chassis.


----------



## Evergreen80 (May 26, 2013)

Might need one for gti 337 6 speed.how much?are you ship to Canada?


----------



## dietzl (Jun 11, 2007)

Are any of the gearboxes available from the original post? Looking for a 02J- DQY, EGR


----------



## dietzl (Jun 11, 2007)

*trannys*

Are any of the gearboxes available from the original post? Looking for a 02J- DQY, EGR


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

dietzl said:


> Are any of the gearboxes available from the original post? Looking for a 02J- DQY, EGR


I got your messages and will have an answer for you after lunch.


----------



## 1.8T_Rbb1485 (Jan 30, 2010)

Sent you an email Tom, hope to hear back from you soon, happy new year.


----------



## oil4blood (May 28, 2014)

*Help need 02J shift tower asap*

hey all i am in desperate need of an 02j shift tower in good condition to replace the toasted one in my daily driver. need it asap sadly car gets better mpg's then motorbike. thanks in advance

Troy


----------

